# [bash] Qui n'affiche plus le user ou root.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, je viens de me déprendre d'un problème que j'avais depuis que les fichiers ont changés(soit la semaine dernière). 

Voici ce que j'ai eu comme problème 

sylvain@gentootux ~$  C'est en user 

En root 

gentootux ~ # 

J'aime pas ça pantoute, car je sais jamais quand je suis en root.... car avant j'avais root@gentootux ~

gentootux ~ # cat /etc/profile 

# /etc/profile: 

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.28.4.3 2005/04/29 

03:34:01 vapier Exp $ 

# 

# That this file is used by any Bourne-shell derivative to setup the 

# environment for login shells. 

# Load environment settings from profile.env, which is created by 

# env-update from the files in /etc/env.d 

if [ -e /etc/profile.env ] ; then 

       . /etc/profile.env 

fi 

# 077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic 

umask 022 

# Set up PATH depending on whether we're root or a normal user. 

# There's no real reason to exclude sbin paths from the normal user, 

# but it can make tab-completion easier when they aren't in the 

# user's PATH to pollute the executable namespace. 

# 

# It is intentional in the following line to use || instead of -o. 

# This way the evaluation can be short-circuited and calling whoami is 

# avoided. 

if [ "$EUID" = "0" ] || [ "$USER" = "root" ] ; then 

       PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:${ROO 

TPATH}" 

else 

       PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:${PATH}" 

fi 

export PATH 

unset ROOTPATH 

# Extract the value of EDITOR 

[ -z $EDITOR ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/rc.conf 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`" 

[ -z $EDITOR ] && EDITOR="/bin/nano" 

export EDITOR 

if [ -n "${BASH_VERSION}" ] ; then 

       # Newer bash ebuilds include /etc/bash/bashrc which will setup PS1 

       # including color.  We leave out color here because not all 

       # terminals support it. 

       if [ -f /etc/bash/bashrc ] ; then 

               # Bash login shells run only /etc/profile 

               # Bash non-login shells run only /etc/bash/bashrc 

               # Since we want to run /etc/bash/bashrc regardless, we source it 

               # from here.  It is unfortunate that there is no way to do 

               # this *after* the user's .bash_profile runs (without putting 

               # it in the user's dot-files), but it shouldn't make any 

               # difference. 

               . /etc/bash/bashrc 

       else 

               PS1='\u@\h \w \$ ' 

       fi 

else 

       # Setup a bland default prompt.  Since this prompt should be useable 

       # on color and non-color terminals, as well as shells that don't 

       # understand sequences such as \h, don't put anything special in it. 

       PS1="`whoami`@`uname -n | cut -f1 -d.` \$ " 

fi 

gentootux ~ # 

gentootux ~ # cat /etc/bash/bashrc 

# /etc/bash.bashrc: 

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-shells/bash/files/bashrc,v 1.6 2005/05/26 22:07:59 vapier Exp $ 

# 

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup, 

# including some apparently interactive shells such as scp and rcp 

# that can't tolerate any output. 

# Test for an interactive shell.  There is no need to set anything 

# past this point for scp and rcp, and it's important to refrain from 

# outputting anything in those cases. 

if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then 

       # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now 

       return 

fi 

# Bash won't get SIGWINCH if another process is in the foreground. 

# Enable checkwinsize so that bash will check the terminal size when 

# it regains control.  #65623 

# http://cnswww.cns.cwru.edu/~chet/bash/FAQ (E11) 

shopt -s checkwinsize 

# Set colorful PS1 only on colorful terminals. 

# dircolors --print-database uses its own built-in database 

# instead of using /etc/DIR_COLORS.  Try to use the external file 

# first to take advantage of user additions. 

use_color=false 

safe_term=${TERM//[^[:alnum:]]/.}       # sanitize TERM 

if [[ -f /etc/DIR_COLORS ]] ; then 

       grep -q "^TERM ${safe_term}" /etc/DIR_COLORS && use_color=true 

elif type -p dircolors >/dev/null ; then 

       if dircolors --print-database | grep -q "^TERM ${safe_term}" ; then 

               use_color=true 

       fi 

fi 

if ${use_color} ; then 

       if [[ ${EUID} == 0 ]] ; then 

               PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]' 

       else 

               PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\w \$ \[\033[00m\]' 

       fi 

else 

       if [[ ${EUID} == 0 ]] ; then 

               # show root@ when we don't have colors 

               PS1='\u@\h \W \$ ' 

       else 

               PS1='\u@\h \w \$ ' 

       fi 

fi 

gentootux ~ # 

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ cat .bashrc 

# /etc/skel/.bashrc: 

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/skel/.bashrc,v 1.8 2003/02/28 15:45:35 azarah Exp $ 

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup.  This 

# file *should generate no output* or it will break the scp and rcp commands. 

# colors for ls, etc. 

eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS` 

alias d="ls --color" 

alias ls="ls --color=auto" 

alias ll="ls --color -l" 

# Change the window title of X terminals 

case $TERM in 

       xterm*|rxvt|Eterm|eterm) 

               PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"' 

               ;; 

       screen) 

               PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"' 

               ;; 

esac 

##uncomment the following to activate bash-completion: 

#[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion 

gentootux ~ # echo $PSl 

gentootux ~ # echo $HOSTNAME 

gentootux 

gentootux ~ # logout 

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ echo $HOSTNAME 

gentootux 

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ echo $USER 

sylvain 

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ su - 

Password: 

gentootux ~ # echo $USER 

root 

gentootux ~ # 

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ echo $BASH_VERSION 

3.00.16(1)-release 

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ echo $EUID 

1000 

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ su - 

Password: 

gentootux ~ # echo $EUID 

0 

Avec ma programmation, ça donne ceci : 

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ cat /etc/bash/bashrc 

# /etc/bash.bashrc: 

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-shells/bash/files/bashrc,v 1.6 2005/05/26 22:07:59 vapier Exp $ 

# 

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup, 

# including some apparently interactive shells such as scp and rcp 

# that can't tolerate any output. 

# Test for an interactive shell.  There is no need to set anything 

# past this point for scp and rcp, and it's important to refrain from 

# outputting anything in those cases. 

if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then 

       # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now 

       return 

fi 

# Bash won't get SIGWINCH if another process is in the foreground. 

# Enable checkwinsize so that bash will check the terminal size when 

# it regains control.  #65623 

# http://cnswww.cns.cwru.edu/~chet/bash/FAQ (E11) 

shopt -s checkwinsize 

# Set colorful PS1 only on colorful terminals. 

# dircolors --print-database uses its own built-in database 

# instead of using /etc/DIR_COLORS.  Try to use the external file 

# first to take advantage of user additions. 

use_color=false 

safe_term=${TERM//[^[:alnum:]]/.}       # sanitize TERM 

if [[ -f /etc/DIR_COLORS ]] ; then 

       grep -q "^TERM ${safe_term}" /etc/DIR_COLORS && use_color=true 

elif type -p dircolors >/dev/null ; then 

       if dircolors --print-database | grep -q "^TERM ${safe_term}" ; then 

               use_color=true 

       fi 

fi 

if ${use_color} ; then 

       if [[ ${EUID} == 0 ]] ; then 

               PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]' 

               echo 'passe dans root' 

       else 

               PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\w \$ \[\033[00m\]' 

               echo 'passe dans user' 

       fi 

else 

       if [[ ${EUID} == 0 ]] ; then 

               # show root@ when we don't have colors 

               PS1='\u@\h \W \$ ' 

       else 

               PS1='\u@\h \w \$ ' 

       fi 

fi 

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ 

sylvain@gentootux ~ $ su - 

Password: 

passe dans root 

root@gentootux ~ # 

Il manquait \u@ pour que ça revienne comme avant. Au fait, j'ai trouvé ça tout seule...car j'ai déjà fait du C sous Linux...et après tout, je code en Assembleur à la job...alors c'est pas du bash qui va m'arrêter !!! 

Alors je suis bien content que ça fonctionne !!! 

le truc c'est echo 'quelque chose' 

et quand c'est une variable c'est echo $le_nom_de_la_variable 

J'ai changé la ligne suivante : 

       if [[ ${EUID} == 0 ]] ; then 

               PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]' 

#              PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]' 

               echo 'passe dans root'

----------

## bong

Désolé mais je comprend rien à ton post, si tu pouvais mettre les parties correspondantes a ton terminal entre des balises [ code ], ca serait beaucoup plus lisible...

----------

## kernelsensei

pff c'est simple, par defaut : 

# = root

$ = user

de plus quand t'es en user ya bien ton nom ... sylvain@gentootux ~$

----------

## ultrabug

Oui quand tu es root, tu vois toujours <machine> <rep courant> #

----------

## razer

Voici une partie de mon /etc/profile, qui place en vert (défaut gentoo) l'hostname en utilisateur, et en rouge en root :

```

if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

        # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

        if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

        then

                PS1='\[\033[01;31m\][\h:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[01;31m\]]\$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

        # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

        if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

        then

                PS1='\[\033[01;32m\][\u@\h:\[\033[01;34m\]\w]\$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

```

----------

